# Hornhecht?????????



## tim.g (11. März 2003)

tag zusammen
ich bin auf der suche nach einer guten stelle wo der hornhecht dem hering folgt.
nur habe ich keine lust nach daenemark wie letztes jahr zu fahren.
ich habe da in 3 tagen 70 hornhecht gefangen.
such nun eine stelle, wo ich mehr fange und die keine 800 km weg ist.


----------



## til (11. März 2003)

Falsches Forum?


----------



## Schleie! (11. März 2003)

Jo, Falsches Forum!  

Aber sind in 3 Tagen 70 Hornhechte net sehr viel? ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## tim.g (11. März 2003)

falsches forum hab ich auch gemerkt.
aber etwas produktives zum thema habt ihr auch nicht beizutragen, oder ?

und das das nicht viele hornhecht sind weiss ich auch .
darum frage ich ja nach!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schleie! (11. März 2003)

Ich denke, dass das sehr viele sind! Ich kenne mich da ja net aus, aber das sind doch sehr viele? ;+


----------



## Truttafriend (11. März 2003)

Ruhig Brauner :g 
70 Hornhechte in 3 Tagen dürften kaum zu toppen sein.
Bin mir ganz sicher, dass Du keine bessere Stelle als Deine in DK, in Deutschland finden wirst.
Ich find wirklich erstaunlich, dass Dir 70 Hornis &quot;wenig&quot; vorkommen. Das macht Dir so schnell keiner nach.
Der Thread wird sicher bald ins richtige Forum verschoben. Vielleicht gibt es ja dann doch einen Tip für Dich.
Bischen Geduld noch #h


----------



## Nordlicht (11. März 2003)

@ tim.g
warum denn gleich so muffig ??

1. wenn du vernünftige antworten haben willst solltest du evtl. mal posten wo du herkommst, dann könnte man evtl. gezielt stellen in deiner nähe nennen.
2. wenn du in drei tagen 70 hornis gefangengen hast erzähle doch bitte mal wie du die alle (vernünftig und wie es sich für angler gehört) verwertet hast  :r


----------



## tim.g (11. März 2003)

oh es gibt doch positive meldungen
danke Truttafriend
habe unter brandungsangeln diese mail abgegeben.


----------



## Pete (11. März 2003)

ich weiss ja nicht, was du viel nennst... 70 stück wollen erst mal geangelt und verarbeitet sein...
wenn die hörnies richtig da sind, kannst du sie mit hose z.b. vor rügens küste (westseite bei dranske) in wurfweite vom ufer aus in rauen mengen fangen...wann der beste zeitpunkt ist, kannst du am besten durch anfragen hier im board erfahren...ich hab da oben auch einheimische ansprechpartner, mit denen ich zu gegebener zeit in kontakt trete...


----------



## havkat (11. März 2003)

Moin tim.g!



> ich habe da in 3 tagen 70 hornhecht gefangen.
> such nun eine stelle, wo ich mehr fange und die keine 800 km weg ist.



Eigentlich helfe ich gerne weiter, besonders ortsfremden Boardies, die an die Küste wollen.
Ich kenne, so aus´m Kopf, auch drei hervorragende Hornhechtstellen.
Aber es besteht die Gefahr, daß du dort in drei Tagen nur 69 Hornies fängst.
Also unter deinem Niveau, leider.
Schade eigentlich......#c


----------



## Klausi (11. März 2003)

Also, da stellt sich erstmal die Frage wo Du her bist. Und 70 Hornis in drei Tagen ist nun keine Kunst. Wenn die Hornis um Rügen richtig in die gänge sind machst Du das an einen Tag. So wie Pete schon sagt ist da Dranske ganz gut. Oder der Greifswalder Bodden,dann kommt der Strelasund und noch viele andere schöne Ecken um und auf Rügen.Die richtige Zeit ist immer wenn dort oben der Raps blüht,hat bis jetzt immer gestimmt.
Kann mal jemand dieses Thema in richtigen Forum stecken ?


----------



## Franky (11. März 2003)

ich habe auch nix weiter &quot;produktives&quot; beizutragen ausser: ich verschiebe diesen Thread ins Brandungsforum und mach den anderen mit entsprechendem Kommentar mal dicht... Einer langt.


----------



## Klausi (11. März 2003)

Danke Franky #h  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. März 2003)

Moin!
Bei uns gibs auch die eine oder andere Stelle um Hornpuper zu fangen aber ob da 70 Stück zusammen kommen in drei Tagen wage ich zu bezweifeln.  #d  Ne das wird nix!


----------



## Maddin (11. März 2003)

Kommerzielle Anfragen stossen hier nicht unbedingt auf große Resonanz. #u


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. März 2003)

*boahh... nur 70 Hornis! Eh ihr da, los raus mit der Sprache, wo fange ich mehr?* 

.....man Leute gibt es.... :v


----------



## SEKT444 (11. März 2003)

Hm, also an der Stelle an der ich bisher war ( Nordsee ) habe ich an 2 Tagen mit ca 2 Stunden täglich ganze 3 rausholen können. Ist wohl gegen 70++ nicht der Renner #c


----------



## Fischbox (11. März 2003)

Also ich habe noch nie &acute;nen Horni* gefangen, deshalb denke ich dass 70 Stück an 3 Tagen auch absolut deprimierend sind!  :c 
Mal angenommen das an diesen 3 Tagen auch noch schönes Wetter war, dann kann man ja wirklich davon ausgehen, daß diese Angelaktion ein absoluter Reinfall war! :q 
Es scheint einem halt nicht immer die Sonne aus dem Arsch heraus!

Bleib bitte auf dem Teppich tim.g!!! #d 

*war immer zur falschen Zeit los!


----------



## wolle (11. März 2003)

ich muß Klausi zustimmen,es ist nicht schwer 70 hornis
zu fangen.ich fahre fast jedes jahr an die ostsee zum
hornhecht angeln,da wir die leute dort oben sehr gut kennen
bekommen wir per telefon wann es soweit ist und dann wird losgefahren.wir fangen dann aber auch bloß soviel wie wir brauchen und sind nicht auf massenfänge aus.wenn wir wieder zu hause sind gibt es auf dem campingplatz ein riesiges
fischessen,das zur verwertung der gefangenen fische.

70,wo kann ich mehr fangen,darüber kann ich bloß den
kopf  #d  #d  #d


----------



## Bellyman (11. März 2003)

:r  :r  :r  :r  :r  :r  :r  :r  :r  :r 




 :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e


----------



## leierfisch (11. März 2003)

Eigentlich ist alles gesagt!

Aber was will man mit 70 Hornies ;+  #h 


Ich fahre auch an die Ostsee wenn die Bengels da sind  :z 
und ich ess die auch ganz gerne geräuchert   aber deswegen muss ich die Jungs doch nich in Massen raus holen #h .Obwohl die Angelei ja viel spaß macht #a


----------



## Maddin (11. März 2003)

Letztes Jahr haben wir uns auf XXX dumm und dösig gefangen...so lecker die auch schmecken, aber nach 3 Tagen Gräten pulen hatten wir mehr Lust auf eine schöne Meerforelle :g


----------



## MichaelB (11. März 2003)

Moin,

also ich würde sieben Hornies auch schon gut finden  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: @Bellyman:#6  :m


----------



## HeinzJuergen (12. März 2003)

Hallo Fischbox!
Welcome to the club!

Ich hab auch noch nie Hornies gefangen.

Is das jetzt schlimm?

Aber Jungs ich fühle mich daheim. Ihr habt die richtigen
Antworten schon gegeben.

Heinz Jürgen


----------



## tim.g (12. März 2003)

moin moin zusammen
haette nicht gedacht das sich soviele melden.
danke franky das du den anderen zugemacht hast.

eure fragen 
sie wurden alle geraeuchert und mit liebe verspeist.
seid wir hornhechte gegessenhaben, gibt es neben dorsch und makrele nix anderes mehr.
selbst meine tochter von 5 verspeisst einen ganzen und fragt anschliessend &quot; wie mehr ist nicht da?&quot;
12 -15 hechte bei einem mal raechern.
grosse familie, und alle essen diesen fisch .

ich komme aus recklinghausen und die 800 km bezogen sich auf dk.

bis dann 
tim


----------



## Gunnar (13. März 2003)

@ tim q

Dann sei Dir verziehen. Ich hab das Glück die Hornpuper gleich bei mir um die Ecke zu Angeln. Im Mai, wenn der Raps blüht, gutes Wetter abwarten und dann mit Frauchen ans Wasser und mit Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen geangelt.
Nach 10 Stück ist dann aber Schluß. Die Hornpuper schmecken zwar geräuchert nicht schlecht, aber auf die vielen Gräten
habe ich keine Lust.

Gunnar


----------



## tim.g (13. März 2003)

@gunnar
ich finde die graeten nicht so schlimm, da sie ja schoen gruen sind da kann man sie recht cshoen und leicht finden.
sonst wuerde ich unsere kleine denn fisch nicht essen lassen.
aber frueh uebt sich, hat schon auch heringe gefangen.
man muss nicht gleich an raubbau denken wenn ich etwas von 70 stk rede.
der weg von uns zum hecht ist etwas sehr weit, darum werden sie auch noch eingefroehren um etwas laenger davon zu haben.
wenn bei uns jemand sie fangen will, ist das immer ein grosser aufwand. wenn ich die moeglichkeit haette sie oefter zu fangen wuerde ich nict viel mitnehmen.
wohne halt nicht an der kueste wie viele sie im board sind.
aber wichtig ist erstmal angemeckert zu werden, bis sich die balken biegen.
ich bin einer der letzten die jeden fisch mit nehmen, selbst wenn er das maß hat nehme ich ihn noch lange nicht mit.
es muss einiges an einem fisch sein um ihn mitt zunehmen.
machen wir uns nix vor, die schonmasse sind zu nicht ok.
was soll man z.b. mit einem zander den 45 cm oder hecht von 50 cm . da ist nix dran. oder 35 cm karpfen.
sie sollten algemein groessere mindestmasse haben.
oder wie denkst du darueber?

mfg
tim


----------



## masch1 (13. März 2003)

> man muss nicht gleich an raubbau denken wenn ich etwas von 70 stk rede



oh doch daran denkt man sofort die Leute haben deinen ersten Beitrag sehr genau durchgelesen und da kommt leicht der Eindruck auf &quot;70 St. sind mir zuwenig&quot; &quot;ich möcht nur ein paar km von zuhause entfent einen guten Platz um in der Hornhecht saison jeden 2 Tag 30-40 St. zu fangen&quot; 
Es wuste keiner das du nur 1 mal im Jahr zum Hornhechtfang gehen kannst darum auch die ablehnung der Boardis  #h


----------



## tim.g (13. März 2003)

werde mir dieses zu herzen nehmen und meine aussagen etwas konkreter machen um so ein glauben wegzunehmen,bzw. gar nicht erst aufkommen zulassen.
danke fuer die kritik.
mfg tim


----------



## nobbidick (13. März 2003)

Ist schon OK,
also ich fahre um die 250 km an die Küste, und habe mich letztes Jahr tierisch über meine ersten beiden Hornhechte gefreut   (Das angeln an sich steht bei mir im Vordergrund)






@ havkat  :m 
ich würde schon ganz gerne wissen wo ich evtl. mal um die 5-7 Hoprnhechte fangen kann  :q 

Gruß
nobbi


----------



## havkat (13. März 2003)

Tja tim.g

Wer Anfahrts-Km gegen Fischmenge aufrechnet, weil &quot;die Familie so gerne Hornhecht isst&quot;, läuft auf Grund.

Is so bei mir und wird auch immer so sein! 

Für mich war/ist dein Posting unmissverständlich.
Wenn es dir um die Menge geht, ein kleiner Tip:

Badeurlaub an der Ostsee! Viele Badeorte haben Fischereihäfen.
In der Saison haben die Fischer die Netze voll mit Hornpiepern und verkaufen sie günstig!

Du regst dich über Mindestmaße bei Süßwasserfischen auf und bist mit siebzig Hornhechten unzufrieden, weil du soooo weit fahren musstest? So, so!

Interssante Einstellung....

Wie würdest du über einen Angler mit, sagen wir mal, 10 maßigen Zandern im Rucksack denken?

Ich weiß schon!
*Bei Zandern gibt´s eine Fangbeschränkung, gelle?*


----------



## buggs (13. März 2003)

Also ne nur 800km  :q , ich habe jedes mal knappe 1000 km hinter mir  :g  um mein 5 bis 10 Stück zufangen  :m und die reichen dann für das ganze Jahr, weil ja noch andere Fische dazukommen sonst ist ja die Ernährung zu einseitig !
Hafenkatze Du bist mein King ich schließe mich Deiner Meinung an. Dazu noch es gab auch Jahre da war kein Horni an der Angel, dann eben das nächste Jahr!  #a


----------



## wolle (14. März 2003)

und wenn ich 1000 km fahren müsste,wenn ich angeln will ist
mir keine entfernung zu weit und dabei kommt es mir nicht
auf masse an sondern auf die natur und das erlebnis angeln.
selbst ein schneidertag ist ein guter angeltag  #h


----------



## HUMPEN (14. März 2003)

He Leute, das AB verliert an Niveau, wenn  jetzt schon Kochtopfangler das Wort ergreifen.     

Vielleicht werden wir noch demnächst gefragt, welche Tiefkühltruhe am besten auf den Anhänger am Kleinlaster soundso paßt?! #q #d

Also meine Familie ist zufrieden, wenn Papa mehr als 1000 Km Reisestrecke hinter sich hat ( Norge usw.) und hauptsache glücklich und zufrieden wieder nach Hause kommt.
Und Papa ist zufrieden, wenn er hauptsache mal draußen war, mit seinen Kumpels angeln,  #g , skatspielen und natürlich die Natur bewundern konnte. 

Hätte ich in meinem Anglerleben immer nur an den Kochtopf gedacht, dann wäre

1. ich verhungert
2. mein Angelzeug schon längst auf dem Müll gelandet! 

Ein richtiger Angler stellt nicht solche Fragen wie tim.q. Der Sportsfreund sollte sich mal lieber auf den Jagdsport konzentrieren! 

Man hab ich mich geärgert! :e   :e


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. März 2003)

Moin Leute!
Bleibt bitte sachlich und werdet nicht beleidigend! Ich möchte hier nicht meine Möglichkeiten des editierens nutzen müssen. Das mach ich äußerst ungern!  #h Und immer schön freundlich bleiben !


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. März 2003)

So Jungs

Darf ich denn auch mal fragen , wo ich mehr als 100 Mefos in der Woche fangen kann?!  Bin ja bescheiden. Möchte dann mal eigenes Restaurant eröffnen! :g 

@ tim.q

Mit 70 Hornis solltest Du mehr als zufrieden sein und ich persönlich finde solchen Fang schon als Raubbau an der Natur. Das sind die gleichen Leute, die mit dem BB 20-40 Dorsche angeln, bis sie fast selber untergehen. Habe selbst einen BBangler mit knapp 50 Dorschen gesehen. War nur ein Wunder, das das BB das ausgehalten hat!!! Können den Hals nicht genug kriegen. Dann kommt die Leier: Ich fahre ja fast 1000km hier her! :v  :v  :v 

Jedenfalls solltest Dir wahrscheinlich ein anderes Hobby aussuchen mit deiner Einstellung. Wie wäre es als Hobbygärtner. Dann kannst Du evtl. prahlen mit der dicksten Kartoffel und tust damit kein Lebewesen schmerzen zu! Bei wahren Anglern wirst mit dieser Einstellung jedenfalls keine Punkte ernten!!!

PS: Kauf Dir lieber die Fische beim Fischer. Dann sparst Du dein Angelgeschirr und die Köder und deine aufgebrachte Zeit, die Du beim Angeln verschwendet hast! Ansonsten kommt gleich noch die Rechnung Stundenlohn= X kg Fisch #d  #d  #d


----------



## Tinsen (15. März 2003)

man was seid ihr nur für moralapostel ?

bei den massen an hornpupern ist es doch total egal, ob der kollege 20, 40, 70, 130 oder 200 fische fängt !

wenn er sie verwerten kann dann ist doch in ordnung.

andere kollegen fahren eventuell 3 mal an die see und fangen in der summe mehr als 70 stück.

und das dann gleich raubfischer zu nennen...



> In der Saison haben die Fischer die Netze voll mit Hornpiepern und verkaufen sie günstig!



toll und dazu sagt keiner was oder wie ? das ist in ordnung ?

ich glaube nur ihr seid einfach neidisch, weil ihr es nicht auf die reihe bekommt 70 stück zu fangen....


----------



## Klausi (15. März 2003)

Tinsen ,genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich weiß auch nicht wieviel Heringe dann nur mitgenommen werden. Das sind beides Schwarmfische die hier zu tausende und aber tausende von Fischen ankommen. Und dann fährtman einmal an die Küste die ja weit genug weg ist und holt sich seine Hornis. Wenn ich nur hundert Kilometer von der Küste wohnen würde und dort jeden Tag hin könnte würden mir auch sieben reichen.Ich weiß auch nicht was man sich hier an die 70 Hornis aufhängt :e


----------



## havkat (15. März 2003)

> ich glaube nur ihr seid einfach neidisch, weil ihr es nicht auf die reihe bekommt 70 stück zu fangen....



Wow Tinsen!

Der Spruch der Woche.  #d


----------



## Mirco (15. März 2003)

@ Humpen,



> He Leute, das AB verliert an Niveau, wenn jetzt schon Kochtopfangler das Wort ergreifen.


   #d  #d  #d 

...und ich dachte hier darf jeder seine Meinung äußern. 

Gegen konstruktive Kritik hat hier keiner was, man sollte nur nicht beleidigend werden. Auf der anderen Seite sollte hier im AB aber auch nicht jeder gleich beleidigt sein und in die Defensive gehen, wenn die Kritik sachlich war. 

Es ist immer das gleiche Problem, sobald es zu einer längeren Diskussion kommt, was ich immer begrüße, mangelt es einigen Boardies an Sachlichkeit. Dabei ist es doch die Chance für alle etwas draus zu lernen und die Ansichten des anderen wenigstens zu verstehen. Man muß sie ja nicht teilen.

Tim.q hat sich immerhin für die sachliche Kritik bedangt und sachlich aus seiner Sicht argumentiert.  :m 

Im übrigen darf jeder seine eigene Meinung behalten und muß sich nicht umkrempeln lassen. Wir dürfen doch froh sein in einem Land zu leben, wo jedem die freie Meinungsäußerung möglich ist. Aber ich will jetzt an dieser Stelle nicht zu politisch werden.

ich steh zwar auch eher auf Klasse statt Masse, aber wenn er den Fisch vernünftig in der Familie verwertet, find ich es nicht unmoralisch.

Ferner hinken meiner Ansicht nach Vergleiche zwischen Mefo´s und Hornpuper und Pflanzen. Letztere sind im übrigen auch Lebewesen.


----------



## Borgon (15. März 2003)

Hinzu kommt ja auch noch,dass die Hornhechte nur einmal im Jahr für kurze Zeit von Land aus zu fangen sind.Wenn dann alle sinnvoll über´s Jahr hinweg verwertet werden,sehe ich da auch überhaupt nichts Verwerfliches dran.Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen,dass ich ein wenig enttäuscht bin.Leider muss man hier immer öfter lesen,wie Leute diskreditiert werden,bloss weil andere Leute eine scheinbar andere Auffassung vom Angeln haben.Man sollte wohl auch berücksichtigen,aus welcher Perspektive an sich man das Angeln sieht.Mal als Beispiel:Für Jemanden der in der Grosstadt wohnt und dazu vielleicht auch noch im Büro arbeitet ist es sicherlich ´ne Erholung einfach nur am Wasser zu sein und wenn nichts beisst-egal,war ´n schöner erholsamer Tag.Dann gibt´s aber auch Leute wie mich,die 1.in der Provinz wohnen,in dessen Umfeld es nur so von schönen Gewässern und Wäldern wimmelt und 2.Auch noch tagtäglich in freier Natur arbeiten.Wenn ich dann den langen Weg zur Küste auf mich nehme dann geht´s da in erster Linie wirklich darum Fische zu fangen um diese später zu essen.Natürlich platze auch ich nicht vor Wut wenn´s nicht klappt,so ist eben Angeln. #h


----------



## HUMPEN (15. März 2003)

> ...und ich dachte hier darf jeder seine Meinung äußern.


  So sehe ich es auch! Siehe oben!

@Bellybootangler: Recht hast Du! 

Meine Meinung als Sportfischer mal sachlicher:

Wir sollten uns bei der immer stärker werdenden Diskussion über Angler und deren Presse bei den Tierschützern in der Öffentlichkeit auf das sportliche und nicht auf Kilo und Menge konzentrieren, wenn es nicht als Hegemaßnahme zählt.

Denkt doch nur mal an die Diskussion in Norwegen über Fangbeschränkungen für Urlauber! Da muß es ja eine Ursache für geben, oder?

Und ins AB hat jeder Zugang! Vor allem immer mehr, was ja sehr schön so ist!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. März 2003)

Werde meine nächsten Norwegenurlaube jetzt mit Kühlwagen planen. Ich fahr ja schließlich mehr als 1000km und Makrelen und Co. bekomme ich ja nicht alle Tage diese Fischarten. Da muß ich ja voll ausnutzen und es sind ja fast alles Schwarmfische in Norwegen!!! :v  :v  :v 


Jedenfalls sollte Angeln noch Spaß machen und nicht in Arbeit ausarten. Habe schon des öfteren Eimerweise Hornis und Heringe weggekippt in Wäldern gesehen. Bei Wärme riechen sie etwas strenger und dann sind 1000 km Autofahrt sehr lang. Junghornis und Jungheringe sind übrigens die Futterfische unserer Raubfische der Ostsee. Wenn die Eltern und Großeltern in Massen während der Laichzeit schon weggefangen werden, dann können diese für Nachwuchs nicht mehr sorgen und dann gibt es bald auch keine Dorsche und erst recht keine Mefos mehr! Die müssen dann irgendwann verhungern. Und was schmeckt wohl besser. Dorsch oder Horni?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. März 2003)

@ BBangler

Red mir jetzt nicht ein, das ich als Angler in der Ostsee schuld bin oder sein kann, das irgendwelche Fische verhungern könnten!


----------



## Maddin (15. März 2003)

Also, ähm.... #t da sehe ich uns Angler auch nicht als Problem, auch wenn einer 70+ an Hornis fängt. Das eigentliche Problem sind die Fischer. Beim Hornhecht können die bestimmt nicht viel anrichten, dafür ist er zu &quot;unbekannt&quot; und findet deswegen, und vielleicht auch wegen seinen Gräten, nicht viel Absatz. Der Hering ist leichter zu schaffen, wie wir in Vergangenheit ja feststellen konnten. Zur Zeit geht es ihm zwar gut, aber.......dem Dorsch ging es auch mal gut. 

@Christian
Ob Dorsch oder Hornhecht vom Geschmack besser ist vermag auch nur der Einzelne zu beurteilen. Für mich ist Hornhecht eine Delikatesse, wenn da nur die vielen Gräten nicht wären....


----------



## Jo (16. März 2003)

> Werde meine nächsten Norwegenurlaube jetzt mit Kühlwagen planen





> Habe schon des öfteren Eimerweise Hornis und Heringe weggekippt in Wäldern gesehen



@Bellybootangler
Was hat da mit tim.q&acute;s Frage zu tun?



Da klick ich ein Thema (Hornhechte) an, das mich interessiert und dann muß  so einen Sch.... hier lesen.

Warum meinen bloß manche Leute ständig mit erhobenem Zeigefinger im AB rumlabern zu müssen.

Wenn einem  Fragen wie die von tim.q nicht passen könnte man es doch mal damit versuchen einfach nicht 
antworten!  Is dann auch ne Aussage!

Informationsgehalt im thread Hornhecht  =  Null


Tut mir leid, aber das musste raus.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. März 2003)

@ Jo
 Informationsgehalt
Hornhechte bekommst an der ganzen Ostseeküste, wenn der Raps(meist um Ostern) blüht. Fahre in den frühen Morgenstunden los und Du kannst bis Mittag deinen Eimer füllen!

Köder

Blinker/Wobbler

oder  Wasserkugel 1-3 m tief gestellt mit Heringsfetzen!

Stellen nenne ich hier nicht, da alle mir bekannten Stellen höchstens 69 Hornis bringen!!!  

@ Maddin

Die Fischer nehmen die Hornis alle mit. Und wenn sie die nur als Viehfutter an die Futterindustrie verkaufen! :v 

Geschmack ist nun mal verschieden. Ich persönlich esse selten Hornis, allein schon wegen der Gräten und bevorzuge deshalb den Dorsch ! Schmeckt mir halt besser!

Ich finde es nur komisch , das tim.q mit 70 Hornis in 3 Tagen nicht zufrieden ist?! #d  Die wenigsten , die solche Mengen auch fangen verwerten diese auch. Meist landen die Fische dann in irgendwelche Knicks und dagegen habe ich was. Ich fahre ja auch nicht nach Norwegen, um 1000kg Fisch mit nachhause zubringen, um alle Nachbarn damit zu versorgen. Wenn ich genug habe, dann habe ich genug. Ansonsten müßte ich jeden Tag Fisch essen und dann würden mir wahrscheinlich noch Flossen wachsen! #tSelbst für ne Großfamilie wären 20-30 Hornis im Jahr sehr viel. Ansonsten kommen die Kinder an und fragen: Pappi gibt es bald wieder keine Hornis!


----------



## Borgon (16. März 2003)

@Bellyboatangler:Nix für ungut,aber 20-30 Hornhechte würde ich alleine übers Jahr verteilt nun wirklich ohne Probleme vertilgen.Soviel ist ja an denen auch nicht dran. Und an ´nem Räuchernachmittag mit Feunden würden die ja fast mit einem Schub weggehen#h


----------



## tim.g (17. März 2003)

Leute die an der Küste wohnt, denkt mal darüber nach wieviel hechte ihr pro Jahr dem Meer entnommen habt.
Die jenigen die so argumentieren,70 hechte dann nehme ich eine Truhe mit nach Norwegen und fange 1000 kg Fisch.
Das sind die Leute fuer die  in Norwegen Fangbegrenzungen eingeführt  werden.

Ich finde es auch nicht sinnig einen Fisch zu entnehmen und dann in den Wald zu werfen.
Und ich ziehe mir nicht den Schuh an, das ich eventuel auch so bin. Fisch Fangen und nicht hältern oder zu kühlen.
Was passiert den Fisch für Tierfutter zu nehmen, das sehen wir beim Aal was passiert.

Ich wuerde auch lieber an der Küste wohnen und hin und wieder 4-6 Hechte nehmen.
Dann wären sie nicht eingefrohren und immer frisch. 
Ich war das erste mal auf Hornhecht und bis vor 2 Jahren wusste ich nicht einmal das es diesen Fisch gibt.
Ich habe am Samstag 5 hechte geräuchert und muss sagen sie sind immer noch super lecker.

Und nun rechnet mal aus wieviel fisch das fuer ein monat ist .

Und da regen sich die kuestenbewohner auf?

@ bellybotangler.
Und der spruch 69 unter deinem niveau ist auch flach.
ich habe auch kein problem damit, wenn ich nichts fange.
wichtig ist ein schoener tag am wasser mit freunden und spass haben.
der sinn meiner ersten frage liegt darin wo fange ich fisch nicht unbedingt soviel auf einmal, wo man dann aber oefter mal hin fahren kann fuer 1 2 tage um aus dem altagstrott zu kommen und was zu unternehmen.
natürlich reichen mir auch weniger fische.
und das war der sinn.
ich war der meinung 70 waeren wenig darumfragte ich nach.
wenn ich andere reden hoehre musste ich ja so denken.

Aber ich finde es gut das es soviele meinungen zu diesem thema gibt, nur habe ich nicht gedacht das es soviel kritik gibt.

Aber auch das stecke ich weg .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
tim


----------



## Oldenburger (17. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
Beim Stöbern im Angelboard bin ich auf diesen Artikel gestoßen und mein Jüngster schaut mir dabei über die Schulter. &quot;Mann oh Mann, daß geht ja ganz schön zur Sache hier&quot; waren sein erster Kommentar &quot;die könnten ruhig ein wenig toleranter sein&quot;. Damit spielte er auf unsere letzte Diskussion über die richtige Lautstärke seiner Surroundanlage an. (Na ja, da war ich glaub ich auch mehr autoritär als tolerant).
Was heißt eigentlich Toleranz? Ja, also genau...?? Also Brockhaus her und nachgeschaut. Und da steht:
Toleranz
kommt aus dem Lat. .....und bedeutet
1) Duldsamkeit, bes. in religiösen, eth., polit. Fragen.
Zitat Sohnemann:
&quot;Was fürn Schwachsinn &quot;Duldsamkeit&quot;, man soll wohl auch noch die andere Backe (Wange) hinhalten oder was&quot;
Tja, da hat er wohl recht, daß kanns ja auch nicht sein.
Also haben wir mal versucht im Internet etwas über Toleranz rauszufinden und was man darunter versteht. Hat ein bischen gedauert aber wir sind fündig geworden.
Ist auf der Unesco-Seite zu finden und trifft es glaub ich ganz gut. http://www.unesco.de/c_bibliothek/tol_erklaerung.htm 

Artikel I: Bedeutung von &acute;Toleranz&acute; 
1.1 Toleranz bedeutet Respekt, Akzeptanz und Anerkennung der Kulturen unserer Welt, unserer Ausdrucksformen und Gestaltungsweisen unseres Menschseins in all ihrem Reichtum und ihrer Vielfalt. Gefördert wird sie durch Wissen, Offenheit, Kommunikation und durch Freiheit des Denkens, der Gewissensentscheidung und des Glaubens. Toleranz ist Harmonie über Unterschiede hinweg. Sie ist nicht nur moralische Verpflichtung, sondern auch eine politische und rechtliche Notwendigkeit. Toleranz ist eine Tugend, die den Frieden ermöglicht, und trägt dazu bei, den Kult des Krieges durch eine Kultur des Friedens zu überwinden. 
1.2 Toleranz ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Nachgeben, Herablassung oder Nachsicht. Toleranz ist vor allem eine aktive Einstellung  , die sich stützt auf die Anerkennung der allgemeingültigen Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten anderer. Keinesfalls darf sie dazu mißbraucht werden, irgendwelche Einschränkungen dieser Grundwerte zu rechtfertigen. Toleranz muß geübt werden   von einzelnen, von Gruppen und von Staaten. 
1.3 Toleranz ist der Schlußstein, der die Menschenrechte, den Pluralismus (auch den kulturellen Pluralismus), die Demokratie und den Rechtsstaat zusammenhält. Sie schließt die Zurückweisung jeglichen Dogmatismus und Absolutismus ein und bekräftigt die in den internationalen Menschenrechtsdokumenten formulierten Normen. 
1.4 In Übereinstimmung mit der Achtung der Menschenrechte bedeutet praktizierte Toleranz weder das Tolerieren sozialen Unrechts noch die Aufgabe oder Schwächung der eigenen Überzeugungen. Sie bedeutet für jeden einzelnen Freiheit der Wahl seiner Überzeugungen, aber gleichzeitig auch Anerkennung der gleichen Wahlfreiheit für die anderen. Toleranz bedeutet die Anerkennung der Tatsache, daß alle Menschen, natürlich mit allen Unterschieden ihrer Erscheinungsform, Situation, Sprache, Verhaltensweisen und Werte, das Recht haben, in Frieden zu leben und so zu bleiben, wie sie sind. Dazu gehört auch, daß die eigenen Ansichten anderen nicht aufgezwungen werden dürfen. 

Da steht was von aktiver Einstellung und was vom Üben. (Das mit dem Üben kann ich aus täglicher Erfahrung mit meinen Kids nur unterstreichen, ich muß auch jeden Tag (Toleranz zu haben) üben.
Aber nun zum Board. Von den vielen Aktiven hier lebt dieses Bord und die vielen  Mitgliederschaft bedeuten natürlich auch viele Meinungen. Wenn der eine oder andere mal übers Ziel hinnaus geschossen ist, gibt es andere die ihn wieder zurückholen. Deshalb schätze ich dieses Board. Super sachliche und fachliche Beträge und &quot;richtig streiten&quot; kann man hier auch.
So, daß wollt ich einfach mal loswerden. Und macht weiter so.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. März 2003)

@ tim.q

Erstmal kommen die meisten Küstenangler auch nicht jeden Tag an die Küste!!! Gibt noch Arbeit und Familie die das Leben auch versüssen und nicht immer dafür sind. 

Und mir käme es nie in den Sinn 69(bzw. 70) Hornis mitzunehmen, geschweige 20-30 kg Heringe zu fangen oder noch schlimmer 1 t Fischfilet aus Norge mitzunehmen. Die kommen dann mit 2 Tiefkühltruhen auf nem Anhänger an.

Die Vielfalt in der Küche macht das Leben erst schön und da brauche ich nicht jede  Woche nur Hornis,  nur Dorsch, nur Hering und nur Co. . Die Abwechslung macht es! Und 70 Hornis sinnvoll zu verarbeiten  und sie nicht zu verkaufen( gesetzlich verboten bei Anglern) ist schon ne Leistung. Es sei denn man hat 10 Kinder, 10 Geschwister mit jeweils weiteren 10 Kindern und man ist da der alleinige Angler in der Großfamilie. Dann sind 70 Hornis nicht viel!!!  Dann reichen wohl auch keine 700 Hornis! #t  Dann sollte man aber vielleicht den Job wechseln und Fischer werden. Dann kann man Netze und Schnüre legen und kommt so an seine Fischmenge! Ich habe nix dagegen, wenn Du tatsächlich die 70 Hornis sinnvoll verwertest, nur die meisten sagen es und später landen sie im Müll mit Gefrierbrand!!! müssen ja unbedingt ihre Truhe vollkriegen!!! :v  :v  :v 

Vielleicht bin ich auch bitten vorgeprägt durch das Heringsangeln vor meiner Tür. Erlebe es immer wieder, das immer die gleichen Leute jeden Tag Eimerweise Heringe rausholen und sie angeblich alle selbst verwerten. Legen extra ihren Urlaub in dieser Zeit!!!Ich jedenfalls könnte nur hunderte Kilos Heringe verwerten, wenn ich sie an Restaurants, Gaststätten verkaufen würde oder selbst eine  Gaststätte hätte!!!


----------



## tim.g (17. März 2003)

@ bellyboatangler

das ist eine schoene und ordentliche antwort.
also wenn ich einen fisch ,egal suess oder seewasser
entnehme, dann wird er gegessen.
kein fisch wandert in den muell oder hat gefrierbrand.
die fische die ich einfriere werden vakuumverschweisst, um sie etwas haltbarer zu machen.
ich lege sehr viel wert auf ordnung und sorgfalt.
ich hatte etwas ueber mindestmasse gesagt.
solte zum ausdruckbringen, das ich kein fische mitnehme, die das mindestmass erreicht haben.
in der regel sind sie dann noch fuer mich zu klein um sie zu verwerten.ich denke schon das ich recht gut abschaetzen kann welche grosse einen sinn ergiebt.
ich angel seit 22 jahren und mein vater hat mir einiges in sachen groesse und sinn gegeben.

z.b. habe ich heringe gefangen.10 fuer ein abendessen.
wir haben festgestellt, dieser fisch ist nicht so wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben. muessen ihn also nicht haben.
ich angel dann auch nicht auf ihn.warum soll ich einen fisch entnehmen, wenn ich weiss das ich nichts damit anfangen kann.kann doch besser weiter leben .

ich verstehe dich aber auch wenn du sagt ,du siehst die leute tag täglich heringe eimerweise fangen.
das du so reagierst ist dann verstaenlich wenn jemand nach einer stelle fragt wie ich . deine reaktion ist normal und ich akzeptiere sie auch. ich denke ich haette auch so gehandelt.

es ist nur nicht schoen gleich so in diese ecke geschoben zu werden.
ich denke auch das es heute ganz schnell geht, ohne zu hinterfragen.

ich hoffe bei dir habe ich diesen gedanken auf mich bezogen etwas geaendert.
mfg tim


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. März 2003)

Dann friere doch lieber deine Fische mit Wasser ein. Dann bekommen die keinen Gefrierbrand! Mit den haushaltsüblichen  Vakuumschweißgeräten bekommt der Fisch auch irgendwann Gefrierbrand. Und ein Industriegerät für paar hundert Euros hat kaum einer zu hause!
 Wenn Du tatsächlich deine Mengen an Hornis sinnvoll verwertest, hab ich auch nix dagegen. 

Jedenfalls wird es irgendwann auf Grund solcher Massenfänge auch bei Schwarmfische Fangbegrenzungen in ferner Zukunft geben!!! Da bin ich mir ganz sicher.

Nicht umsonst haben sie seit diesem Jahr in MV an der Küste die Meerforelle auf 3 Stück pro Tag begrent. Da einige sich an manchen Tagen mit gerade maßigen Fischen die Tüten und Eimer gefüllt haben. Wenn es alles maßige waren?! :v Hätten sich paar zurückgehalten, würde es diese Einschränkung nicht geben! Die Lütten treiben sich nun mal in kleinen Schulen um 10 bis 30 Tiere herum und wenn die schon weggefangen werden, gibt es bald halt nix mehr für die nachfolgene Generation.

Bestes Beispiel ist bei mir die Trave. Als dort das Spinnangeln erlaubt wurde, haben einige die Tüten nicht voll genug kriegen können mit kleinen Zandern und Barschen. Jetzt ist mittlerweile schon ein 300g Barsch als Kapitaler anzusehen und ein maßiger Zander gilt als Sensation.  Vorher fing man ohne weiters 5-6 Pfund Zander! ich will nicht sagen, das diese Angler alleine Schuld daran sind, das es fast keine Zander und fast keine Barsche mehr in der Trave gibt, der Fischer tut sein Teil auch dazu. Nur sollte jeder  Angler als beispiel vorangehen. Irgendeiner muß nunmal anfangen! Denk mal darüber nach! #g


----------



## tim.g (17. März 2003)

in wasser einfrieren ist ne gute sache, aber ich habe nicht einmal gesgt das meine gefrierbrand haben .
irgendjemand hat es in den raum gestellt.
ich muss sagen das ich noch keinen gefunden habe. 
also muss es nicht falsch sein wie ich es mache.

wie meinst du denn genau den fisch im wasser einfrieren .
einfach in wasser legen oder nass machen und in die truhe,
damit eine eisschicht auf den fisch ist.

das ist zb auch der grund warum ich nicht jeden fisch nehme.
vor 2 jahren habe ich einen wels gefangen gerade mass.
ich habe ihn frei gelassen.
ob er sich freut?
ich denke schon 
abgesehen was soll ich mit einem so kleinen fisch, der ueber 2 meter werden kann , da ist das noch ein baby.
mir hat es sehr gut gefallen mal einen gefangenzuhaben, aber noch schoener war es als ich gesehen habe wie er weggeschwommen ist. da freut sich auch das eigene herz.


----------



## rueganer (17. März 2003)

Wenn man hier schon wegen 70 Hornies in drei Tagen schon fast zum Naturfrevler und Raubangler gestempelt wird, kann man das ja schon fast tragisch nennen. Generell genießt der Hornfisch nicht die große fischereiliche Bedeutung wie der Dorsch und der Hering und viele Fischer haben ihn auch nicht gern in den großen Mengen im Netz. Hornfisch ist auch nun nicht gerade jedermanns Sache, wegen grünen Gräten nach dem Kochen, oder weil er ja auch nicht gerade sehr grätenarm ist. Geräuchert oder sauer eingekocht ist er auch sehr lecker. 

Früher landete der Hornfisch auch sehr oft in der Fischmehlanlage und &quot;Schweinehalter&quot; holten sich von den Fischern Hornhecht und verfütterten diesen an ihr Borstenvieh.

Ich schließe mich da voll pete und Klausi an, rund um Rügen und am Rügendamm ist der Hornie wenn er läuft in rauhen Mengen zu fangen, manchmal kommt er so landnah dass man ihn mit der &quot;Mütze&quot;fangen kann.

Oftmals habe ich am Rügendamm erlebt, dass 70 Stk. an guten Tagen nicht der Hit war, manche Angler benutzten einen Handwagen um den Fang zu transportieren. Da hätte man ja reihenweise Angler in den Strelasund werfen müssen. 

Wenn&acute;s anglerisch mal gut läuft, möchte ich den Angler sehen wenn er nach 45 min. maßige 10 Dorsche, oder 10 Heringe wie auch immer gefangen hat sich sagt, so Schluß jetzt, zig km Anfahrt, genug geangelt, zusammen packen und ab nach hause, das wars jetzt.

Oder fummelt Ihr die Haken ab und angelt trotzdem weiter, oder schaut Ihr den anderen zu?
Bleibt auf dem Teppich Leute. :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e


----------



## Tinsen (17. März 2003)

original bellyboatangler:



> ich will nicht sagen, das diese Angler alleine Schuld daran sind, das es fast keine Zander und fast keine Barsche mehr in der Trave gibt, der Fischer tut sein Teil auch dazu. Nur sollte jeder Angler als beispiel vorangehen. Irgendeiner muß nunmal anfangen! Denk mal darüber nach!



bullshit !!!

dann kann man ja auch sagen: wir haben eine so hohe staatsverschuldung, aber wir sparen nicht als regierung, sondern der gaanz kleine mann/frau die sollen mal anfangen von 500 Euro nettomonatsgehalt 400 euro zu sparen. wenn dann alle kleinverdiener gespart haben, und als gutes beispiel voran gegangen sind, dann werden wir &quot;großen&quot; eventuell auch sparen.

@bb-angler:

die flottenverbände fangen alles was sich bewegt und der kleine angler soll als gutes beispiel vorneweg-gehen ???

das jeder vernünftige angler sich an schonmaße und schonzeiten und an mengen hält, die er verwerten kann, sollte selbstverständlich sein und wird es sicherlich auch bei der mehrheit sein.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2003)

So Leute!
Ich würde jetzt mal vorschlagen das ihr euch ein wenig beruhigt. Diese gegenseitigen beschuldigungen bringen doch gar nichts. Irgend wo hat doch jeder der sich hier zu Wort gemeldet hat ein wenig Recht.
So lange vom Gesetzgeber keine Regelungen getroffen werden können wir uns den Mund fusselig reden. Am Ende bleibt ja doch jeder mit seiner Meinung alleine.
Ich habe nichts gegen dieses Thema und schließe es &quot;noch nicht&quot; aber wenn ihr euch weiter gegenseitig so anmacht werde ich das tun!
Wir sind doch alle nur Angler und wollen hier im AB spaß haben ganau wie beim angeln!


----------



## rueganer (17. März 2003)

... und wenn der Gesetzgeber sich dazu ausgelassen hat, dann regen sich alle darüber auf... #u  #u  #u


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2003)

Mach sein, aber dann ist es Gesetz!


----------



## havkat (17. März 2003)

Tja, trotz allem komme ich (leider) nicht um ein letztes Posting meinerseits herum.

Es geht überhaupt nicht darum ob jemand 7, 70 oder 700 Hornhechte in 1, 3 oder 300 Tagen fängt.
Wer´s braucht...
Das die Berufsfischerei Raubbau betreibt braucht mir keiner erzählen, ich bin an der Ostsee aufgewachsen und habe als kleiner Hosenpuper noch Makrelen in der Lübecker Bucht gefangen.

Aber wenn ich ein Posting lese, in dem ein Angler von einem wirklich guten Fang berichtet und im gleichen Atemzug fragt wo er denn mehr fangen könnte, damit die Anfahrt sich lohne...

Tja Mädels! Da wird mir der Hals dick und ich bekomme  Ausschlag!
Das hat mit dem Selbstverständnis des Angelns nix, gaaarnix mehr zu tun!

Alls klaaar?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2003)

Deine Meinung hat ja jeder Verstanden Torsten aber tim.q hat sich doch bereits für seine eventuell falche Ausdrucksweise entschuldigt.
Ich meine wir sollten da nicht länger drauf herumreiten. OK?  #h


----------



## rueganer (18. März 2003)

:m  :m  Amen   :m  :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. März 2003)

@ Tinsen



> bullshit !!!
> 
> dann kann man ja auch sagen: wir haben eine so hohe staatsverschuldung, aber wir sparen nicht als regierung, sondern der gaanz kleine mann/frau die sollen mal anfangen von 500 Euro nettomonatsgehalt 400 euro zu sparen. wenn dann alle kleinverdiener gespart haben, und als gutes beispiel voran gegangen sind, dann werden wir &quot;großen&quot; eventuell auch sparen.



Dann gibt es bald in 10 Jahren fast keinen Fisch mehr. Jeder Fisch, den Du zurücksetzt hat nun mal die Chance sich zu vermehren. Und wenn jeder soviel rausholt, wieviel in sein Auto reinpasst, dann mal gute Nacht. #d  Alles sollte im vertretbaren Rahmen bleiben. Und das Beispiel mit dem Sparen ist wohl fehl am Platze!


@ rueganer



> Wenn&acute;s anglerisch mal gut läuft, möchte ich den Angler sehen wenn er nach 45 min. maßige 10 Dorsche, oder 10 Heringe wie auch immer gefangen hat sich sagt, so Schluß jetzt, zig km Anfahrt, genug geangelt, zusammen packen und ab nach hause, das wars jetzt.




Das ist genau die Einstellung die zu Einschränkungen vom Gesetzgeber führen! :v  Nur dadurch lernen alle Angler was. Leider sind dann die Einschränkungen so gravierend, das sie alle Angler treffen. Dann gibt es es nämlich Fangbegrenzungen für einzelne Fischarten von 1- 3 Stück am Tag und eine X Menge pro Woche/Monat! #t 
 Und wegen 1-2 Eimer Heringen oder 20 Dorschen wird keiner Meckern. Nur wenn einige mit Maurerkisten und mehreren Kühltaschen ankommen und diese füllen, dann hat das schon einen Beigeschmack.
Komischerweise muß es solche Fangbeschränkungen selbst in Angelvereinen geben, da einige ihren Fangtrieb ansonsten nicht steuern können und soviel mitnehmen, wie sie fangen könnten!!! Bei einigen ist die Gier wohl größer als das Naturerlebnis beim Angeln!

@ tim.q

Fischfilet/ganze Fische im Gefrierbeutel schichtweise legen. Wasser rein. Luft ausdrücken bis Wasser rauskommt und Knoten rein. Soviel Wasser ausdrücken wie möglich. Darf keine Luft mehr im Beutel sein und dann einfrieren. Kannst dann Makrelen, Aal , ect. bis zu einem Jahr einfrieren. Fische sind dann im Eismantel!

Und das ist nun mein letztes Posting hierzu!


----------



## tim.g (18. März 2003)

@ bellyboatangler

danke fuer den tip


----------

